# Welcher VServer?



## j cop (22. März 2006)

Hallo,

ein paar Freunde von mir und ich wollen uns einen VServer mieten. Wir haben mal gegooglet und uns ein paar Angebote ausgesucht. Jetzt wollt ich von euch gern wissen, welchen Anbieter ihr mir am ehesten empfehlen würdet. Ich stell hier mal die Links rein zu dem was wir gefunden haben:

http://www.1blu.de/ (1blu-vServer Power)
http://www.pretago.de/index.php?go=artikelinfo&artnr=2-00002
http://www.strato.de/v-power/v/leistungen/index.html

Oder könnt ihr mir ein ähnliches Angebot bei einem guten Hoster empfehlen?(10 €)

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage:
ich hab mir ein Tutorial angeschaut um ein Spiel zu installieren. Um nochmal sicherzugehen:
screen -r cod
oder: tar jxvf COD-lnxded-1.4.large.tar.bz2 
Sowas führe ich mit PuTTY oder so über SSH aus, oder?

Danke.


----------



## J3ns (24. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin selbst auf der Suche nach einem V-Server,
habe allerdings von 

http://www.1blu.de/

abgesehen, die sind noch relativ neu auf dem Markt,
und wer weiß ob die sich mit diesen dumping Preise überhaupt durchsetzen können.
Des Weiteren hat dieser Anbieter bestimmt noch einige Kinderkrankheiten.

Wofür soll der V-Server denn genutzt werden?

Wieviel GB Speicher, Trafic usw?

Grüße J3ns


----------



## j cop (24. März 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort, ich dachte schon da antwortet niemand mehr. 

Traffic denke ich würde keine soo große Rolle spielen(ca. 300 GB würden reichen). Wir wollen einen Teamspeakserver laufen lassen, ein Gameserver (Call of Duty, ca. 8-10 Slots), und eine bescheidene Website. Wie viel RAM reichen für sowas? Speicher ca. 10 GB und Preis halt wie gesagt 10€. Sollte aber möglichst ohne 20€ Einrichtungsgebühr sein.

Das 2. hat sich geklärt. War auch echt eine Anfängerfrage.


----------



## J3ns (29. März 2006)

mhm tschuldige, das es solange dauert,
aber ich glaube das könnt ihr vergessen was ihr vorhabt.

Das auf nem V-Server.

Für Webhosting, Homepagedesign gehen die Dinger,
aber für mehr würde ich die keinem empfehlen.

Sorry 

J3ns


----------



## j cop (29. März 2006)

Ja, ich hab auch selber nochmal geschaut. Das meiste davon kann man auf einem Vserver vergessen. Trotzdem danke für deine Information!


----------



## marcolein (5. April 2006)

J3ns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für Webhosting, Homepagedesign gehen die Dinger,
> aber für mehr würde ich die keinem empfehlen.


och, also man kann da auch noch nen Bouncer oder paar Eggdrops laufen lassen


----------

